# post-partum bleeding duration



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

How long has your pp bleeding gone on for? I am almost to 6 weeks and am still bleeding.....and I am getting tired of it.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

I've had some clients still bleeding at 6 weeks - even when they were taking it easy.

I found doing Angelica and Shepherds Purse tinctures for two days nearly stops bleeding at this point! It's amazing.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

Oh, I guess I should explain the tinctures:

Angelica is amazing for any little pieces of anything that is hanging around your uterus, causing it to continue to bleed. This is not as common, but it works as a nice astringent to clean things out.

Shepherds Purse is great to slow or stop excessive bleeding.

I usually suggest to my clients that they take 3-4 dropperfuls a day (spread out over the day) for two to three days. Usually, by the second day, they notice it slowing or stopping.


----------



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

Were your clients who bled longer pretty close to being done? It doesn't seems like I am


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

They were using about 2-3 pads a day.

If they were simply spotting, then I wouldn't suggest it.

Are you spotting or does it vary from time to time?


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I bleed for 7 weeks with my son. I'm at seven weeks and one day now with my daughter. I am stiill having some light brown spotting every day, I wish it would just stop. I hope the suggestions you got will work for you.


----------



## carrots (Mar 1, 2003)

nak
nope, i am still at 4 pads a day! during the night it is nothing really, but during the day i might have to change my pad every 4 hours.


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

I bled rather heavily for 7 weeks, and then got lighter and spotty and was all done after 9.

*edited for numersou embrasign typos!!!


----------

